# Selling Biesse Rover 20



## atlasrob (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a Biesse Rover 20 going up for sale if any out there is interested. Machine is a 2002 model and is in good to excellent condition for its age. This machine is still in operation and runs off of Biesse NC500 software. Pictures to follow. Please do not hesitate to contact for more information


----------

